# Buying a new muzzleloader



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

OK folks, if you had $400 approved from the wife for a new muzzy what would you pick and why? I'm leaning towards a knight bighorn western with the thumb grip, but that is mostly because I've only really used Knights.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CVA optima V2 or accura V2 are both solid options.

That said, I don't shoot Knights so I can't say if the bighorn is better or not. I also hate thumb grips so I might be the wrong person to answer.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Love my TC Triumph. Shoots great, but most importantly seems balanced perfect for me! I would go shoulder them all and see what fits best!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure why guys like the thumb grips... You have to take your whole hand off basically to pull back back the hammer and then put your thumb back in. I've had to take some quick shots on deer before and the thumb hole would've driven me nuts. Can't go wrong with CVA though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good input guys. For me I love the extra stability I get with the thumb grip.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the thumb grip. 

I can see the point about quick shots, but I'm not good enough with a muzzleloader to take a quick shot - So, I don't take quick shots. 

I would rather watch the game walk away than take a shot I am not comfortable taking.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think barrel length has a lot more to do with accuracy then thumb grips on muzzys... That being said with $400 I would go CVA Accura as well.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Id recommend getting a cva. My brother and I both have them (accura v2, and apex) and love them. I think there comparable or better than competitors in all price ranges. Maybe it's just my bias opinion, but we've never had any issues with ours.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a CVA Accura V2 and it shoots blackhorn powder and barnes bullets awesomely!

-awesomely- is a word ain't it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Some good info in here. im going to be buying one over the 24th. im looking at the cva.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Being a guy that sees muzzleloaders as more of a traditional style weapon, I went with a Traditions deerhunter kit that I put together myself... And with $400 you could do a hawken or a kentucky style and still have money left over for your powder and everything else..


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Good input guys. For me I love the extra stability I get with the thumb grip.


Just FYI, I mentioned the thumbhole stock because both of the recommended CVA's have it as an option.

The accura is incredible. That said if you want some extra money for a scope or powder and accessories, the optima is great and can be bought at your local walmart for a great deal.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I went with the CVA Accura V2 (27" barrel) and the nitride finish. Here are the first 3 shots taken with it at 50 yards. 110 gr. Blackhorn with a Barnes 290 gr. T-EZ bullet.


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> I went with the CVA Accura V2 (27" barrel) and the nitride finish. Here are the first 3 shots taken with it at 50 yards. 110 gr. Blackhorn with a Barnes 290 gr. T-EZ bullet.


I also have a CVA Accura and I have been very pleased with it. I was shooting my dad's Thompson Pro Hunter prior to buying my own muzzy and I like the Accura better. Great choice, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I just bough me a new cva optima and a 1 power scope traditions hunter series scope at sportsmans walked out there door spending 350+ for both. that was the best deal i could find. now just got to go get stuff and go shoot the sucker. cant wait.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I built 2 CVAs back in the -80s, but they no longer make traditional muzzleloaders. Traditions and Thompson may make the kits you want. I put a Traditions kit together, it was easy.
If you are looking for accuracy watch for a faster twist. And a hooked breach will make it much easier to clean. That would rule out most Kentucky style rifles.


----------

